# Potential barn teardown/rebuild



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a metal tractor barn that really doesn't have much use right now. The metal siding isn't in the best of shape. I am wanting to tear down the siding and possibly expand the "skeleton" then add a different type of siding(what type of siding is pretty affordable?) I want it to have a smooth cement floor with good draining slopes, and build a few kidding stalls and a main loafing area for the goats (also add windows, ventilation). It would be hard to run electric but I could possibly look into putting solar panels on the roof for some electricity (I know it is not affordable, but is always nice to dream, right ? I can add a photo soon of the barn that I hope to "remodel". Please let me know if you have any good ideas for this project!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wood is going to be the least expensive new siding material but it is unlikely the framing of the building as it is now would allow enough places for nailing if it was design for metal siding. What is going wrong with the metal siding exactly? An easier fix may be to add interior siding up to about 5' to provide enough weather protection for goats inside if the roof is still good. Nothing about barn renovations and expansions is affordable! haha Definitely post some photos and also look at other barn design threads on here for ideas.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is a very old picture of the building. The metal exterior is very cheap and flimsy, so it wouldn't work with goats. I measured the building, and it is 24x30 feet. I am going to have some kidding pens and loafing pens, and a small milk room. I am probably going to have to tear down the metal and have stained wood siding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is metal the only wall? If the metal is in good shape and can be used, I would put up wood on the inside so inside walls are wood and outside walls are metal. My barn was like that and it kind of helped as an insulator and the metal was protected from the goats.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

any pictures of inside? if it is built on a metal frame, best bet (at least here) is to find a metal roofing company that cuts to size of big rolls, most even will loan a trailer for transport

I have Lyons roofing here across from where I work http://lyonmetalroofing.com/

I would run 2 pcs horizontal on inside that would be 6 feet or so

just an idea

The sliding door looks kinda rough though


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I can get a pic of the inside, but I believe the frame is wooden. The aluminum siding is flimsy and not goat proof. lol yeah the door is really rough(all that I plan on keeping is the frame)! I plan on replacing it with wooden french sliding doors. I am hoping to start the project at the end of May. Most likely going to start with pouring a concrete floor. Should I have some sort of drainage system or have the concrete slant a bit?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I would install drains in floor connected to pvc to wash out stall, have floor areas angle slightly to each drain, that way a hose and squeegy to guide water to drains would make quick work of cleaning,

Check local laws etc to deal with grey water


----------

